# Injured rats rescued from hoarding nightmare



## mallina (May 26, 2013)

CTRR along with JARRS rescue have rescued 54 rats and 17 mice. Many of the rats are badly injured due to poor care. Some of the rats and mice are pregnant. Central Texas Rat Rescue has a Facebook page where you can view pictures of the rats and mice and even, if you can handle it, see the injuries for yourself. They are needing support to assist in this rescue effort. Please pass this story to those you know, who might have an interest.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I looked at the photos on your facebook page - such gorgeous little things! If I lived closer I'd take one. Good luck finding them homes! 

https://www.facebook.com/CentralTexasRatRescue


----------

